# Satellite / Cable-TV exterior cable routing



## bob_cntrctr (Jan 30, 2008)

Gentlemen,

Anyone here a satellite or cable-tv install contractor? I got a bone to pick and a question.

I'm shingling a roof on a duplex right now. Dishes attached to the eaves - ok. But the last installer ran the exterior cable right over the roof to get to the other side. Used little clips and screws to hold the cable down to the roof. Screwed right through the shingles to the deck.

There's no way I'm putting screws through my new shingling job to replace the cable - just to have it leak later and it's my fault. So:

A) How do cable/sat installers get away with doing this to people's houses? Do people not sue for the damage? Or is there something in the contract that says the cable/sat company can do whatever they like to the exterior for installation?

B) When I tell the HO I have to disconnect the cable to complete the job, will they get charged by the sta/cable co to have it re-connected? That is, will there be any truth to the inevitable gripe from the HO about me costing them bucks?

Thanks.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

bob_cntrctr said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> Anyone here a satellite or cable-tv install contractor? I got a bone to pick and a question.
> 
> ...


Go to Radio Shack. They have a Satellite "Aimer Device" for less than $20.00..

Do it yourself and charge the H/O.


----------



## GregS (Oct 1, 2006)

I dunno about installers there, but the contracted installers for the sat/cable companies here are responsible for doing a proper job in the first place (even though they get paid peanuts)

Whoever screwed it through the shingles did not know what they were doing. You should have the HO contact the company responsible for the install and have them come back and get it around the house a different way.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

BuildingHomes said:


> I dunno about installers there, but the contracted installers for the sat/cable companies here are responsible for doing a proper job in the first place (even though they get paid peanuts)
> 
> Whoever screwed it through the shingles did not know what they were doing. You should have the HO contact the company responsible for the install and have them come back and get it around the house a different way.



Never gonna happen!!! Red-Tape is very long and thick!


----------



## klucrezi (Mar 11, 2008)

I agree, the homeowner or building owner should have the sat comp send out someone to re connect. Possibly imply there is the chance that the old roof "may" have leaked from previous sat cable install. If you choose to do it yourself it is quit easy. The cable is RJ6 and it is very cheap. The connectors are F connectors and they too are cheap. I often see the cable run over the eve to the wall over the gutter, if its closer to the gable its better. I notice here the guys mount the within reach of the ladder. The lower the better if you can get a good signal. On our new homes we have the sat guys out, the tell us the best spot and we do what ever it takes to provide a mount that will not pierce the shell. We normally see three seperate dishes now minimum.


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

I run/hide mine under gable roof (inside attic), from one end (eve) coming out to other side, running down along outside the chimney edge, then drill brick (long bit) holes feeding the cable into drywall of the living room, then cut small drywall opening to fit/install a (rectangular) coax receptacle, etc. Take long time, but it worth it and looks professional after all (also preventing roofers & gutters people to mess with it later)


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

If you decide to do it yourself............RG6 Quad.

Water-tite Compression F-Connectors.

All available at the box stores.










http://www.homedepot.com/catalog/productImages/100/6b/6bf2509d-5604-4398-bd0f-137835cea2ac_100.jpg












http://www.homedepot.com/catalog/productImages/300/e8/e8302055-8721-4268-8f9d-ece08684449f_300.jpg


----------



## GregS (Oct 1, 2006)

MALCO.New.York said:


> If you decide to do it yourself............RG6 Quad.


Only if the difference in price is negligable. Quad-shield will offer very little if any benefit except in cases where there is extreme noise.


And no idea what compression tools sell for down there.. My T&B cost me $80. My F-Conn/ICM cost me another $80.


----------



## curapa (Oct 8, 2007)

My neighbor's satelite cable is run right across his roof to his dish. I would be pissed and would not let them leave it like that if I were him.


----------



## bob_cntrctr (Jan 30, 2008)

OK, thanks everyone. I'll probably just re-route it myself, that being my personality.

This sort of thomg gets under my skin 'cause I'm a landlord too and I've had this junk happen to my place too. Makes you wanna go down to the cable office and find the installer and give him what for.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

BuildingHomes said:


> Only if the difference in price is negligable. Quad-shield will offer very little if any benefit except in cases where there is extreme noise.
> 
> 
> And no idea what compression tools sell for down there.. My T&B cost me $80. My F-Conn/ICM cost me another $80.


$3.00 Price difference per 100 feet between 6 and 6Q.

Tool is $50.00 to $60.00.


----------

